# Flow Stops



## soligen (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been carrying a FP, and it writes prety well (I think) and flows well, but on occasion I'll take it out and it will stop writing after one letter. This is very intermittent, and i think it may happen when I have been carrying it in my shirt pocket (nib up). When this happens I can see that there is no ink in the nib slit.

As i said it flows well, and I left it at home for a week while I was hunting, and I picked it up and it immediatly flowed.  Next day after carrying it in my pocket all day, it had the problem.

When it stops, I re-prime by twisting the plunger and then it writes flawlessly (until it happens again days later).

I'm using Private Reserve ink, the flex steel nib (small) from Exotics.  I've read every article I can find, cleaned nib & feed, tuned and re-tuned (to the best of my ability). 

Any suggestions as to what the problem may be?

Thanks


----------



## ashaw (Oct 26, 2010)

The convertor may be the problem.  The cheap ones will build up a vacuum thus making you have to turn the plunger.  Try a cartridge and see if you are have the same problem.  If you are then it could be just a bad feed.


----------

